# novacom on ubuntu



## adrenaline (Dec 31, 2011)

Has anybody successfully installed Android on a Touchpad from an Ubuntu machine.

I have downloaded the novacom drivers to my ubuntu. I have successfully connected my touchpad to my Linux box. I know novacom works because I can run a successful novaterm

When I am in the folder that has the ACMEinstaller I type novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller
I get
"unknown command"

I have tried /usr/local/bin/novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller too to no avail.

If anybody has an suggestions I would appreciate it.


----------



## woodmaster (Aug 7, 2011)

be sure you extracted the files in the ACMEInstaller.zip to the same location as the novacom executable. be sure the novacom file is marked as executable. It's been a while since I did it, but it seems that the novacom may have been a script in which case it's *./*novacom boot mem://... just some thoughts that I hope may help.


----------



## adrenaline (Dec 31, 2011)

so just to clarify you are saying to extract the ACMEInstaller.zip in the /usr/local/bin/novacom directory?


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Several of the Dev's run Ubuntu dev rigs...


----------



## adrenaline (Dec 31, 2011)

woodmaster said:


> be sure you extracted the files in the ACMEInstaller.zip to the same location as the novacom executable. be sure the novacom file is marked as executable. It's been a while since I did it, but it seems that the novacom may have been a script in which case it's *./*novacom boot mem://... just some thoughts that I hope may help.


I did what you suggested and I am still getting unknown command:

[email protected]:/opt/Palm/novacom# novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller
unknown command

[email protected]:/opt/Palm/novacom# ls -la
total 8992
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root	4096 2012-01-01 11:46 .
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root	4096 2011-12-30 21:29 ..
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 9084807 2012-01-01 11:44 ACMEInstaller
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30184 2010-10-21 17:02 novacom
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 72008 2010-10-21 17:02 novacomd
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 89 2010-10-21 17:02 novaterm
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root	4096 2012-01-01 11:46 scripts

any help would be appreciated.

[email protected]:/opt/Palm/novacom# novacom
version: novacom-17
usage: novacom [-a address] [-p port] [-t] [-l] [-d device] [-c cmd] [-r password] [-w] <command>
novacom [-V]
novacom [-a address] [-p port] -P[ [-f <localport:remoteport,...>] ]
options:
-a address: ip address of the novacomd server, default is 'localhost'
</snip>

It does have novacom and it shouldn't be unknown.


----------



## darkassain (Nov 20, 2011)

do you have the deamon (novacomd) already started?

i would stop it (dont for know for ubuntu) but for debian it has to be started manually and start in terminal so you can see if tp is being detected by the deamon, not to mention see if novacom sends anything to the deamon...


----------



## adrenaline (Dec 31, 2011)

OK I have figured this out. Here's what happened.

As woodmaster suggested I needed to move the ACMEInstaller to the novacom directory. What I was doing wrong, was when I plugged in the touchpad into my Ubuntu lappy and then clicked the USB "close" button. In reality you have to plug the Touchpad into your computer, and reboot it while it is plugged in while holding the volume up button. For some reason booting up with the volume up button is a different mode then clicking close on the USB prompt.

I have seem many people have the same issue that I had so if you are running into this, do as woodmaster and darkassasin say and make sure you boot your Touchpad up with it plugged into your computer holding the powerbutton and the volume up at the same time. It will eventually show the USB symbol on the screen if you did it right

note if for some reason you get the USB symbol and it isn't connected right unplug the cable and hold the power button while holding the home button and your tablet will shutdown.

Thank all for your suggestions and help. It really did help me get this going. Android is far superior.

Thanks agian


----------



## darkassain (Nov 20, 2011)

p


adrenaline said:


> OK I have figured this out. Here's what happened.
> 
> As woodmaster suggested I needed to move the ACMEInstaller to the novacom directory. What I was doing wrong, was when I plugged in the touchpad into my Ubuntu lappy and then clicked the USB "close" button. In reality you have to plug the Touchpad into your computer, and reboot it while it is plugged in while holding the volume up button. For some reason booting up with the volume up button is a different mode then clicking close on the USB prompt.
> 
> ...


ahh you basically needed to boot into recovery mode since you are booting not webos but the acme installer...


----------



## WSchumer (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi - I am having he same problem. I understand that you need to hold power and volume up but my touchpad has a forced password at login - it won't boot into recovery mode without first the pw. Anyone know of a workaround?


----------

